# 1986 BMW 325es sound system upgrade.



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Starting this thread to show what I'm doing maybe help out a new member that has the same car.. The is not going to be a high build. I'm just doing door speaker with amp, subwoofer with amp and a head unit. So far I've installed a Pioneer AVH-P5700DVD head unit. I was planning on installing some 6-1/2 component speakers up front that I had packed away. I ran into a snag on that setup. The factory speaker location is a tweeter on the door post BUT has 5-1/4 speaker in the kick panels . I'm not sure how it will effect the sound being in that location. Input from anyone that run speaker in the front kick panels would be welcomed. I'm not sure if I'm going to trim out the kick panel holes to 6-1/2 or just make a mounting plate for the doors. I plan on powering the front speakers with a RF 150x2 amp. Not sure what I'm going to start out with sub wise. This is not what I'm starting out with for a sub box but this IS on my list to get when I can. 
http://www.germanaudiospecialties.com/e30/e3012.html


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Midbass in the kicks can work well

Btw, I would not get that box. it's a prefab.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Why do you feel it's not a good box ?


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

All the reviews from the people who have one has been excellent. It's the box I'm going with.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hmmmm..... sounds like there's something else going on here.....

As for the box- I would suggest you contact Luke @ Germanaudio directly to discuss.He will share whatever you want to know about the box along with the thought process that went into it.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

danno14 said:


> Hmmmm..... sounds like there's something else going on here.....
> 
> As for the box- I would suggest you contact Luke @ Germanaudio directly to discuss.He will share whatever you want to know about the box along with the thought process that went into it.


Thank you for your input. I've talked a little with him but I didn't ask for specs. I'll see if I can get the full run down on it.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's not going to be real soon getting the subs box. I think I'm going to run a single ten in a sealed box in the back seat. I already have the sub and box. I like the lukebox because it's not going to take up much space. I really don't like a box sitting on the back seat and do need some trunk room.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

Another way to do a sub in an e30 is IB by removing the ski pass panel in the middle of the backseat. I didn't have an arm rest but still got enough bass through the back seat on my old 85 323i coupe. Lost next to no boot space.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

NealfromNZ said:


> Another way to do a sub in an e30 is IB by removing the ski pass panel in the middle of the backseat. I didn't have an arm rest but still got enough bass through the back seat on my old 85 323i coupe. Lost next to no boot space.


Did you have any trunk rattle ? That one thing I don't want. I would rather have no bass then to have my trunk rattle.


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

The baffle board was 1.5 inches thick and bolted and sealed through the cross member holes in the back. Ended up being very solid.I used a cerwin vega 12 xl faced into the car and ran it with an old school alpine amp with a modest 90 rms. 

I only recall having a small amount of bass rattle around full output but none at normal listening volumes and the usual rear visor mirror shake .


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

NealfromNZ said:


> The baffle board was 1.5 inches thick and bolted and sealed through the cross member holes in the back. Ended up being very solid.I used a cerwin vega 12 xl faced into the car and ran it with an old school alpine amp with a modest 90 rms.
> 
> I only recall having a small amount of bass rattle around full output but none at normal listening volumes and the usual rear visor mirror shake .


Thank you for your input.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is the input I got on the sub box. 

My philosophy has developed over 30+ years of BMW installation. My belief is simple: the interface between the box and the cabin are more crucial than the interface between box and woofer. This idea is completely heretical, but I have plenty of evidence that it is the truth.

In the meantime, that means that you get a very wide choice in woofers. Ideally, you want a low Qts (under .45 on a 10", under .35 on 12's) and a low FS (30Hz on a 10, 25hz on a 12") and you will get very clean clear bass. There are plenty of other parameters that make a difference, but those two make the biggest difference.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

So basically he didn't give you box specs...

I really hate when sellers try to win you over with ******** psycho babble

I'd stay away.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I don't think he wants to put that out there for other people to copy. With all that I've read on it, I feel I will be happy with it.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

There is nothing worse than a pre-fab ported box. 

If that's what you want to go with, feel free.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

edzyy said:


> There is nothing worse than a pre-fab ported box.
> 
> If that's what you want to go with, feel free.


This is his reply on this subject. 

these are no crappy pre-fab. These are 100% hand built using top-quality MDF, hand glued joints, proper cabinet staples...no pre-fab for sure!


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

It is a prefab

You put that box in 10 different e30's and you'll get 10 different results

Results you won't know until it's in. 

There is no "one size fits all" when it comes to subwoofer enclosures.

Can you ask him to join? So he can explain the science behind these magical boxes?


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

edzyy said:


> It is a prefab
> 
> You put that box in 10 different e30's and you'll get 10 different results
> 
> ...


Sure! Been here a while. Kinda odd seeing you hating on my stuff, DIYMA generally loves it.

Why would you think my boxes are prefab crap?

What specs would you like? We have 29 different boxes, each one specifically designed for each chassis. Most all specs have been published, including much of my audio philosophy, gained in 30+ years of professional installation, in several BMW forums. I have published installation guides, tuning guides and helped hundreds of people build great systems they are proud to own...for a few hundred bucks. We have sold over 800 boxes on those forums and enjoy a fantastic reputation from thousands of people all over the country who have heard our products.

BTW, Do you own a BMW, or is there some other reason I should volunteer up my life's work for your scrutiny? Do you plan to own one of my boxes at some point? Are you some powerfully influential speaker box dude who is going to make or break my company, somehow cause this little revolution I have started to fail? Even though you have come across as a complete *******, I will still be happy to answer any questions (including my magic secret audio voodoo!) you may have...but would you at least try to be polite?

Thanks
Luke Fisher
German Audio Specialties


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

It may be a well built enclosure, but it's still a prefab. It'll have 10 different results in 10 different setups, so how are you so positive these will sound great in any e30?

And yes, I own an e36 m3..not really sure why that's important, though. 

This is "diyma"..do it yourself car audio. 

When someone offers up these "complete" solutions, it's going to raise an eyebrow or 2. 

Not to mention, there is virtually zero useful specs on your product page. 

So..am I the ******* for inquiring about internal box specs? Or am I the ******* for asking questions you didn't want to answer?


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

edzyy said:


> It may be a well built enclosure, but it's still a prefab. It'll have 10 different results in 10 different setups, so how are you so positive these will sound great in any e30?
> 
> And yes, I own an e36 m3..not really sure why that's important, though.
> 
> ...


No, you are a ******* for talking trash about someone else work without any knowledge of it...but that's what trolls like yourself do.

Have a good day.

Luke


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I hate to be a spoil sport, but I prefer boxes that have dado joints, and not butt splices.

I prefer countersinks, router-cut openings, and precision fitment, and not jig-sawed holes with small gaps that need the silicone seal-up.

And I don't want staples in MDF, if it's possible because MDF chips and breaks easily with staples' force.

clamped, glued using premium glues, not that generic white milk you buy by the jug.

I can do "all hand-made" at home, myself.

I want something better than that if I'm paying for a box.


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh and if anyone has any questions about our products and isn't a *******, feel free to ask on our Facebook page or email [email protected]. I am more than happy to share any and all of our specifications even of you plan on building your own, we are happy to support you.

Unless you are a *******.

Luke


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Stereoinstaller1 said:


> No, you are a ******* for talking trash about someone else work without any knowledge of it...but that's what trolls like yourself do.
> 
> Have a good day.
> 
> Luke


So you aren't going post box specs? Exactly what I thought. 

I never trashed your product..I called it a prefab(which it is)..I then asked you to educate me on these enclosures & you resorted to name calling.

People usually get pissed when they have something to hide.


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

cajunner said:


> I hate to be a spoil sport, but I prefer boxes that have dado joints, and not butt splices.
> 
> I prefer countersinks, router-cut openings, and precision fitment, and not jig-sawed holes with small gaps that need the silicone seal-up.
> 
> ...


Wait...are you one of those people who think we are representing this as the best speaker box ever made? Does this somehow challenge you? You do understand we are talking about real people building a quality product for a niche market, right? These boxes are $240, not $1200. No one is saying this is the best subwoofer of all time, but it is a hell of a lot better than the garbage pre-fabs, like it or not.

Good lord, man, get over yourself.

We use "Tite-Bond II", a very well-respected glue. No crap wood, good quality MDF only. And no, we don't splinter with staples and it is a hell of a lot more consistent than clamps when used on angles...and we don't build square boxes, all of ours use angles. I too prefer dado joints, but there are some compromises to be made when we sell this product for just over $200. As it is, it is just about impossible to break our joints with a sledgehammer. We use exceptionally clean-cutting 100% carbide blades on our custom built tablesaw and all of our holes are router cut on our custom built router bench. A little texture makes for a stronger glue joint, our saw cuts nearly too smooth.

Our tablesaw can cut a 60" rip at under .005" tolerance on a 50 degree angle. Our butt joints are plenty strong, we have not had a single failure yet. These aren't built to produce 180db, they are intended to use a modest woofer and around 350 watts to make a solid [email protected] with exceptional clarity and punch...which is exactly what our customers say they do.

Seriously though, you guys ever heard of the term "Respect"? Are all of you douchebags or just the ones posting here? I would be happy to never have either of you buy from us, and I mean that with all due disrespect.

Luke


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

edzyy said:


> So you aren't going post box specs? Exactly what I thought.
> 
> I never trashed your product..I called it a prefab(which it is)..I then asked you to educate me on these enclosures & you resorted to name calling.
> 
> People usually get pissed when they have something to hide.


Conveniently enough, I don't care what you (yes you, in particular) think.

If anyone else would like information, please email, call or text, or PM me. I always provide any detail requested and always have.

Thanks!

Luke


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Stereoinstaller1 said:


> Wait...are you one of those people who think we are representing this as the best speaker box ever made? Does this somehow challenge you? You do understand we are talking about real people building a quality product for a niche market, right? These boxes are $240, not $1200. No one is saying this is the best subwoofer of all time, but it is a hell of a lot better than the garbage pre-fabs, like it or not.
> 
> Good lord, man, get over yourself.
> 
> ...


you're on a DIY forum, Luke.

we're not professional douchebags here, we try though.

I mean, I didn't ask you for money, did I?

I just said what I thought was a good box, you had delivered "100% hand built" like that was some claim to fame, we're all capable of that here!


so, if my money's not good enough for you, maybe there's a lot of others who are like me and want to know where my money's going....



you know, those garbage pre-fabs are actually pretty good too. And they don't run 240 bucks.


but hey, you've already sold over 800 boxes, who am I to tell you your business.


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

cajunner said:


> you're on a DIY forum, Luke.
> 
> we're not professional douchebags here, we try though.
> 
> ...


Did you notice I have been here since 2007 and only 7 posts? 

Nice backpedal BTW.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

you're getting free publicity, and you're complaining?

pfft.


----------



## Stück (Jul 3, 2011)

If I wonder why I stopped posting here, a quick read of a thread like this is all I need for a reminder.

I've known Luke for 10+ years, I've worked with him, we've made beautiful noises together, and I stand behind the quality of his products 100%. Luke doesn't give one flying f*$k if you buy his product or not. Fact is its the best all around product for the given car it is painstakingly hand made for. If it's not good enough for you, with zero reason given other than "oh man its prefab" you're a moron.

Prefab is an insult, and you know damn well it is.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Stereoinstaller1 said:


> Conveniently enough, I don't care what you (yes you, in particular) think.
> 
> If anyone else would like information, please email, call or text, or PM me. I always provide any detail requested and always have.
> 
> ...


What was the purpose of even posting then? 

To tell us NOTHING more about your product than we already know?

Good job. 

If you don't like criticism, maybe this isn't the business for you


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

I understand what peoples concerns are for "prefabbed" boxes. Luke's stuff is not your run of the mill prefabbed BS boxes. He makes a good base product that will sound good in EVERY car it is designed for, if you use an appropriate subwoofer that works well with the way he tuned the box. I have heard his boxes in over 15 different e30s. And at least 8 e34s. And they all sounded good. Obviously each car sounded different due to different tunes, drivers and amps etc. But they sounded good. 

I can't speak for his boxes for other models as I have not heard them. Unlike some of you guys I don't praise or **** on things that I have not heard or have experience with. Imagine that concept?!? 

They are excellently crafted and fit perfectly. They are a good balance between SQ and SPL and they don't rattle the **** out of the car. Furthermore, Luke builds to order boxes for specific drivers and installs. I have had one of his base e30 boxes in my old e30, and I had him make me a custom one for my e34 for a specific sub. It sounded just the way I wanted to and he tuned it to what was ideal for the sub with that particular cabin.

The science he uses for venting is sounds. But why should he post it on here? Especially after a bunch of guys made a bunch of assumptions based upon non first hand experience. This place has turned into such a **** show.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

ok, I usually don't engage in this sort of thread due to the inevitable path it takes. In this case however, I shall. I have not purchased from Luke in the past but I would not hesitate to do so in the future, based upon my need at the time or the time/$ factor that I may have at that moment. I have witnessed his work in 8 or 10 cars, both aurally and visually, and while the net end result may not be Matt R, ShawnK, Joey/Bing caliber, that was totally limited by the installation.... not the enclosure. I HAVE had numerous conversations with Luke, all of the utmost pleasure; sharing of chatter between two guys, both engaged in this "hobby" for a number of years. As such I feel an obligation. Not so much to come to Lukes defense, as he is aptly suited to do so himself. More to try and make a few points of my own that we tend to forget in the anonymity of the internet, distrust of others, and perhaps even youth & a geographic cultural bias to scream at each other when in truth we do get along (Edzy- I mean you, NY and NJ as a whole). I am an equal opportunity guy here- I consider all of you friends-not-yet-met!

It has been asked why Luke came on to answer, and stated that he got pissed because he has something to hide. I would suggest he had reason to get pissed- because he/his work was insulted. He has INVITED you to contact him for detail if you truly desire it, as I suggested in my earlier post. Edzy- he initially said: " Even though you have come across as a complete *******, I will still be happy to answer any questions (including my magic secret audio voodoo!) you may have...but would you at least try to be polite?" Thats a reasonable request, and he did say " come across as".... You were the one who said "Am I the *******" for one of two reasons, neither of which was what I read to be the case. AS much as I am a Bimmer owner and have to some degree sympathized with you on your plight with the local constabulary, I have witnessed a number of times that you come across rather..... shall I say.... rude, at best. Do you care what I think? Probably not. Do you care what anyone else on here who may have the same opinion? Probably not. Do I anticipate that what I say here may change your mind? Not at all. I am purely stating this in support of someone whom I believe to be benefiting a large number of otherwise under supported BMW owners (on other forums perhaps) with the enclosures he sells very reasonably. Not all Bimmer owners can afford or would appreciate the benefit of a custom enclosure, and the OP is an example of someone on here who for whatever reason chooses not to DIY. ... and may reap benefit from a provider like Luke. Who knows- maybe he will enjoy his Luke box so much that he brings his next car to a "custom" installer for a system. Pray this encounter doesn't ruin the opportunity for that down the road.
Peace to all,
D


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

danno14 said it pretty well!


----------



## canuck (Jan 10, 2014)

why does this thread not have any pictures it should be deleted soon


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Why pics ? Thought everyone on here could read.


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

OP- I think you'll be happy with the GAS 12" box. I can't comment on the 12" box, but if it's quality is anything like the 10" box, you'll be blown away.

I've had the 10" box in my e30 for the past 3 years and I love it. I've got a JL 10W3v3 in there powered by the sub section of a JL 500/5. Just like what was said before, this isn't a SPL monster; but everyone who has ever heard my system can't believe that there's only one 10" sub in the car.

Here's my build- http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/101642-1989-bmw-e30-325i.html


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Dirtboy said:


> OP- I think you'll be happy with the GAS 12" box. I can't comment on the 12" box, but if it's quality is anything like the 10" box, you'll be blown away.
> 
> I've had the 10" box in my e30 for the past 3 years and I love it. I've got a JL 10W3v3 in there powered by the sub section of a JL 500/5. Just like what was said before, this isn't a SPL monster; but everyone who has ever heard my system can't believe that there's only one 10" sub in the car.
> 
> Here's my build- http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/build-logs-project-install-gallery/101642-1989-bmw-e30-325i.html



That's just why I want it. It gives me the space I need. I don't need huge bass. I just want to feel it some. Not looking for any body flex. It seems some people are only thinking about max SPL. That's not what I'm after.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a small single 10" sealed box laying around that I'm thinking of buying this sub to put in it as a temp setup. Looking for ADULT opinions on this sub. Like said, this is a temp setup and not looking to spend a lot on a temp sub. 
ROCKFORD FOSGATE R2D4 10".


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Again as I've stated earlier, you need to go for what you want. Not all of us need cardiac arrest inducing bass. Granted I like having power when I need it, but that doesn't make me a power junkie. I just like seeing builds done according to the person's needs.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

yeah... should work. Go for it!! The 10" Fosgate supposedly fits in a 1.4 cu. ft. ported box. That box looks like a 1.4x cu.ft. box. You may have to play around with the 2 ports' length (ask the GAS store person). Have fun!


----------



## Dirtboy (Aug 28, 2010)

Dakotademon7 said:


> I have a small single 10" sealed box laying around that I'm thinking of buying this sub to put in it as a temp setup. Looking for ADULT opinions on this sub. Like said, this is a temp setup and not looking to spend a lot on a temp sub.
> ROCKFORD FOSGATE R2D4 10".


I'd get with Luke from GAS and see if that driver will match the box. Just remember, if you go with the 10" driver, you'll have to go with the 10" box. The up side of that is you won't have to cut holes in the rear deck for the ports.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't get a break ! More snow coming.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. How far along are with this?


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I got the head unit in. Have to work on the front speakers and subwoofer.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That sucks if you were closer I would tell you that you were welcome to use my garage.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks but it's no big deal. It's my second ride so I'm in no rush.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

oooh second car... that's why you're relax (that's sweet!). 
Hey all of us on the internet want to see everything finished!! Only people like Beethoven and Schubert can get away with unfinished symphonies ha ha!!


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

diy.phil said:


> oooh second car... that's why you're relax (that's sweet!).
> Hey all of us on the internet want to see everything finished!! Only people like Beethoven and Schubert can get away with unfinished symphonies ha ha!!


I sure will post pics. Here's the car I'm working on. Just ready to hit 120,000 miles. Has had a lot of new parted installed. This is going to be my going to work car. My other car is an 08 Malibu LTZ with 36 000 miles on it. Forgot to add, bought the bmw in good running condition for $500.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Would make for a great project car, not just car audio but the full tilt.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

500 for a good running beemer?

that's a great project car, I've seen people pay 2500 for an old beater Sentra or Tercel....

what's wrong with it?


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

cajunner said:


> 500 for a good running beemer?
> 
> that's a great project car, I've seen people pay 2500 for an old beater Sentra or Tercel....
> 
> what's wrong with it?


The only thing wrong with it is that the clutch master cylinder crapped out the day before I got it. In the past 3 years, it has had a complete new head,suspension, clutch and brake system. I got it from a relative that wanted to make room for his new truck.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Dakotademon7 said:


> The only thing wrong with it is that the clutch master cylinder crapped out the day before I got it. In the past 3 years, it has had a complete new head,suspension, clutch and brake system. *I got it from a relative* that wanted to make room for his new truck.



my kind of deal....


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I wanted that car for some time. Always loved the looks of the E30's. I'll really jump on fixing it up in the spring when it warms up.


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

Wow $500 that's an awesome clear-the-garage deal looks like in great condition!! Hey it's bimmer - we all have many fun parts to choose and chances to fix it up pretty, or just have to fix it!! (last month mine was in for warranty repair lol. no problem we still like it no matter what.)

The weather mid/late next week for Delaware is looking better. Did you line up all your new stereo parts and tools yet??


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

This one has been my wallpaper for awhile. It's what keeps me motivated to do an early model Bmw or Mercedes build to my liking. Since I'm retired I need something to keep me motivated lol.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

diy.phil said:


> Wow $500 that's an awesome clear-the-garage deal looks like in great condition!! Hey it's bimmer - we all have many fun parts to choose and chances to fix it up pretty, or just have to fix it!! (last month mine was in for warranty repair lol. no problem we still like it no matter what.)
> 
> The weather mid/late next week for Delaware is looking better. Did you line up all your new stereo parts and tools yet??


It's in what I call ok condition. It's kinda showing its age. There's a body shop with paint booth at my work. I just have to wait till it warms up for me to really get into fixing it up.


----------



## l a r r y (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice ride....I had the EXACT same car while stationed in Stuttgart GE......


Can't wait to see what you do to it.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> This one has been my wallpaper for awhile. It's what keeps me motivated to do an early model Bmw or Mercedes build to my liking. Since I'm retired I need something to keep me motivated lol.


That's a sweet e30 in that pic. I'm glad mines not in mint condition. I enjoy fixing them up. My first BMW was a 91 318is. That car was so much fun. Wish I never sold it. Maybe in a couple year, I'll do a turbo build so I can do this. Lol.
BMW E30 Highway drifting - YouTube


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

l a r r y said:


> Nice ride....I had the EXACT same car while stationed in Stuttgart GE......
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you do to it.


Thanks. I like the e30 best in red but I'm not really feeling the extra work and down time. I think I'll just stick with Black and throw a little red here and there. I do want to get some rims with the black center and polished lip.


----------



## Stereoinstaller1 (Nov 11, 2007)

I like black E30's. I miss mine. It was a turd of a car, but it sure was fun:


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Stereoinstaller1 said:


> I like black E30's. I miss mine. It was a turd of a car, but it sure was fun:


Very nice.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Stereoinstaller1 said:


> I like black E30's. I miss mine. It was a turd of a car, but it sure was fun:


Not to sideline this post, but can you pm me more photos of your car?

Op again sorry for the slight derailment.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Love the deal you got! I just can't seem to fi d a reason to get rid of my 91 318ic


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Not to sideline this post, but can you pm me more photos of your car?
> 
> Op again sorry for the slight derailment.


It's my thread and I don't mind at all.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well thank you for that, I just did not want to be disrespectful to you.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Well thank you for that, I just did not want to be disrespectful to you.


Your not an @hole so I don't mind. Lol. I find that BMW in the pic is one sweet car. I would like to get mine to that level. I would like to convert my bumpers to the all plastic ones. I like the look better then my metal ones.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well my friend you are in luck as there are a ton of websites that will help towards that goal.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Well my friend you are in luck as there are a ton of websites that will help towards that goal.


Know any forums that will help pay for the parts ? Lol/jk. What sucks is that I work at an auto salvage yard and there's not even one E30.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol I know a couple of forums that have members who will trade for parts.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Lol I know a couple of forums that have members who will trade for parts.


I'll get it done in time .


----------



## NealfromNZ (Sep 3, 2013)

These are great cars with mtech I body kit ,forged pistons and a 325i head. Add a turbo and you can easily double the power which in a light car like the e30 can make a huge difference. Many people here put the e36 m52 2.8 or euro s50/52 m3 engine in.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

NealfromNZ said:


> These are great cars with mtech I body kit ,forged pistons and a 325i head. Add a turbo and you can easily double the power which in a light car like the e30 can make a huge difference. Many people here put the e36 m52 2.8 or euro s50/52 m3 engine in.


I think I'm going to start out with lower ratio rear and a chip for now.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

More snow this weekend. WTF!?


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Really, this must be only for Delaware. I'm telling move to NJ and snow will be the least of your problems lol..


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Really, this must be only for Delaware. I'm telling move to NJ and snow will be the least of your problems lol..


I was born in Jersey. Lived there till I was 10.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have my Rockford 10" sub on order. Hope it makes it here by the weekend.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Where and from whom did you order it from ?


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

http://bit.ly/1cd1fTo


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I see, I like your new signature, now I'm hard of hearing lol...


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Lol. The sub will give a little something for bass.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my subwoofer yesterday. Hope to get the system done by end of week.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Thumbs up towards making your goal.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yep. Agreed. I rarely buy from anyone with less than 99% positive feedback, and if it's less (maybe down to 97%) I read the bad reviews to see if it was people who were just stupid.

I haven't had any issues that I can think of with eBay. I just got a rare Sony Mobile ES 4 channel from a guy in Canada. The cover took some abuse in shipping (it's cast aluminum) but I wasn't planning on using it, anyway.

Jay


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Still working on my system. Have my sub installed and had to use my Jensen UV10. Been super busy with other stuff and had some other details to deal with first on the car first. Just wanted to check in. I'll add updates when I get more done.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread kinda reminds of Three by Ted Dekker. Any car-audio related updates?


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Not a lot. Been busy with other stuff. I have my sub in. Using a Jensen UV-10 for now. Have to find my RCA plug for my Pioneer flip out. I have to find out what box my crossovers and tweeters are in for my 6-1/2 components.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I for one can see past whatever is posted and I just want to hear/see your progress. It's always nice to see a neighbor take something older, and make it into a thing of beauty. Hopefully the weather has been treating you ok, and more work has been done.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Well I for one can see past whatever is posted and I just want to hear/see your progress. It's always nice to see a neighbor take something older, and make it into a thing of beauty. Hopefully the weather has been treating you ok, and more work has been done.


It's. Slowly getting there. I have a lot going on. Found my cross overs and tweeters for my component set. I installed one tweeter yesterday. Didn't turn out just the way I wanted to mounting wise but it's in. I'm going to get some new panels and redo them later. There's a lot of little projects to do so at this point, I just want to get them in. I will worry about getting 100% looking later. I've seen some cars with factory component pods built into the doors. I'm thinking of making custom door panels with the pods built into them.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now that would be a unique look, and with patience Gould turn out very well. Keep us informed as to what you find, and I don't mind seeing pictures lol.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^. Now that would be a unique look, and with patience Gould turn out very well. Keep us informed as to what you find, and I don't mind seeing pictures lol.


I sure will. That's one of the things I like about my old BMW. I can do projects on it. I'm sure not going to screw around with my 08 Malibu LTZ. I'm on vacation this week from work but I'll get some pics of the pods when I go back to work.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

My Jensen unit. 


My Rockford 10 in a sealed box. 


One of the tweeters I installed. I broke the trim piece when installing the tweeter so I'll have to get a new one.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Forgot to to add that I got the sub from ebay and it works GREAT. so far, the sub is the only part of the system that cost me anything. The Jensen unit was free, sub amp and the amp I'm using for the fronts was free. The front components speakers are free. All from scrap cars.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

StrokedDemon777 said:


> That sub still working ?


It gets banged as hard as your girl does when she works the corner on the weekends. I was going to throw her a $20 but then I seen what looked like a dozen flies having a Nascar race around her mid section.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. OH snap...........


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Update. I have not gave up on building up my system. I have other things to deal with at this point in time but I will update when I get back on the project.


----------



## StrokedDemon777 (Jan 25, 2014)

anything new


----------



## WinWiz (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice car, these old rw-driven bimmers are fun, take care of it


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

WinWiz said:


> Nice car, these old rw-driven bimmers are fun, take care of it


Thank you. I have a thing about the looks of the BMW e30. It shows it age somewhat but I'm glad I got it. There not easy to find around my way and the prices have shot up a good bit on them.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Dakotademon7 said:


> It gets banged as hard as your girl does when she works the corner on the weekends. I was going to throw her a $20 but then I seen what looked like a dozen flies having a Nascar race around her mid section.


Ok I left this one up cuz it's the funny one line I've read on DIYMA in some time. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm still kicking and bumping. Haven't really done anything to the car do to going threw a real ruff time. My Mother passed away on the 10th from cancer.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm back. Just sold the BMW and am now working on a 91 Honda Accord. Just got this for it. 12"DVC Rockford s.


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Didn't have a lot to spend so I jumped on these for now. I would like to build a custom box later with some sundown subs.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Now you know you're friend is going to hunt you down and hijack your thread lol. Hopefully whatever difference there were between the two of you, he has left it and you alone...


----------



## Dakotademon7 (Jan 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Now you know you're friend is going to hunt you down and hijack your thread lol. Hopefully whatever difference there were between the two of you, he has left it and you alone...


It's all good now. No problems.


----------

